# Highest Lump Sum Deposit Rate



## CHarper (14 Apr 2010)

Would it not be Anglo Irish Bank at 3.5% 



and not Nationwide at 3.3% ?


----------



## Lightning (14 Apr 2010)

There are 3 best buy threads here. 

The Anglo product above is a Term Deposit and not a lump sum deposit. 

Please read all 3 threads.


----------



## cork (16 Apr 2010)

Can you open more than one  3.5% account?


----------



## Lightning (17 Apr 2010)

Why do you want multiple accounts? 

I can't see anything on the Anglo website that says that you cannot have multiple accounts.


----------



## cork (19 Apr 2010)

Could I make additional lodgements to a fixed term account?


----------



## Lightning (19 Apr 2010)

cork said:


> Could I make additional lodgements to a fixed term account?



No.


----------

